# my homemade jointer



## rogerxue (Oct 11, 2014)

http://rogerxue-eim.blogspot.com/2014/10/wooden-jointer-build.html






really fun project!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Interesting, how does it stand the test of time.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

This is a very impressive machine. Looking at your build, it seems sturdy and safe. Having a 12" jointer would be amazing.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

Great project!! Wish I had time to make All the great tools found on this site.


----------

